
Programming Languages Used by Well-Known Tech Companies - sam9
http://blog.500miles.io/2016/04/20/how-they-code-programming-languages-used-by-well-known-tech-companies/
======
drallison
Click bait for the most part. Companies and languages are paired, but there is
no discussion.

